# Desert Terrarium Build...HELP!!!



## dcsnowrider (Aug 24, 2013)

Hi all,

I want to build a desert style terrarium for my GBB. I'm look to put her in a exo terra 12x12x12. I just wanted some advice on building it. I don't see many desert enclosures but I think they look so natural. Any help would be much appreciated. Whether pics, vids, or personal builds. 




something along the lines of this would be ideal.

Thanks!


----------



## xTimx (Aug 24, 2013)

while i dont think its pure desert, you should put some grasses in, like grassland grasses.  with a mixture of desert.  just make sure your not putting in any Cacti lol. lots of small stones would be good.  and a few branches.   ^^^ like the pic of there but with more grassland grasses.   just remember that she/he's going to be webbing up everything anyways. so your efforts may or may not prove useful to you but may be useful for the T in building the web.   do you know what i'm trying to say here? hahaha


----------



## dcsnowrider (Aug 24, 2013)

xTimx said:


> while i dont think its pure desert, you should put some grasses in, like grassland grasses.  with a mixture of desert.  just make sure your not putting in any Cacti lol. lots of small stones would be good.  and a few branches.   ^^^ like the pic of there but with more grassland grasses.   just remember that she/he's going to be webbing up everything anyways. so your efforts may or may not prove useful to you but may be useful for the T in building the web.   do you know what i'm trying to say here? hahaha


haha yea i know exactly what you mean...I found some sweet dead plants outside but I dont know if I should put them in the enclosure. Do you know of any places where I could get artificial grasses like the ones in the pic?


----------



## xTimx (Aug 24, 2013)

I wouldnt.  They could have pesticides on it. And could be harmful to ur tarantula.  As for artificial grasses.  Try crafts stores like micheals. They may not be cheap there but hey the look of ur enclosure will be looking pretty slick!

cheers!    

xTimx


----------



## catfishrod69 (Aug 24, 2013)

I have a exo terra 12x12x12 that i will be moving my female GBB into before long. I figured on doing it fancy like that. But more than likely everything will be slam covered in webbing and you wont be able to tell whats there. So i will probably just go the basic route.


----------



## dcsnowrider (Aug 25, 2013)

catfishrod69 said:


> I have a exo terra 12x12x12 that i will be moving my female GBB into before long. I figured on doing it fancy like that. But more than likely everything will be slam covered in webbing and you wont be able to tell whats there. So i will probably just go the basic route.


Yea that's what i figured too but I think half of the fun is constructing an awesome enclosure. I'm going to start looking for supplies and im going to get my terrarium soon so i will post updates. In the meanwhile if anyone has any other ideas. they would be much appreciated! Thanks for the help


----------



## catfishrod69 (Aug 27, 2013)

Here is my GBB female



Here is her new home



And here she is in her new home

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Miehrano (Aug 27, 2013)

Looks about perfect.
Now, if your GBB is properly put together and programmed, that should be webbed up pretty quick.


----------



## catfishrod69 (Aug 27, 2013)

Yep im sure she will have it webbed up quickly.


----------



## dcsnowrider (Aug 28, 2013)

Looks great! Keep updating with webbed pics!


----------



## catfishrod69 (Aug 28, 2013)

I will thanks! You keep us updated on your desert build! I think some tall dry pasture grasses (the kind that are golden) would look sweet!





dcsnowrider said:


> Looks great! Keep updating with webbed pics!


----------

